
Tinfoil: TLS Is Not for Obligatory Interception - aysfrm11
https://github.com/sftcd/tinfoil
======
aysfrm11
See the original German news report concerning the IETF TLS discussion on
making TLS 1.3 compatible with 'passive network monitoring' requirements e.g.
asked for by banks etc:

[https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/IETF-Streit-ueber-
TL...](https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/IETF-Streit-ueber-TLS-
Ueberwachung-fuehrt-zum-Eklat-3777578.html)

